# Deep Dropping later this week!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

If anybody would like to go call or PM for details. Also, I have a few days open for the first week of snapper season if anybody wants to get out then.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Count me in for a snapper trip when (if) season opens up.

We had a great trip last year.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like Friday will be the day. I need a couple more if anybody can go it looks like its going to be nice!


----------

